

Ask HN: What's your personal victory theme? - eagleal

For the milestone of my life (which is to realize my big project), I will play this theme in my head:
New World - Judge Dredd OST (Alan Silvestri) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXI1Vrn7uvc#t=8m30s<p>This is the movie (together with Robocop 3, my default Robocop) I think most influenced me as a kid.
======
mfukar
I'm going with something from Star Wars:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4SCSGRVAQE>

------
yannis
Brahms hungarian dances
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_Dances_(Brahms)>

(now you can hear it in HTML 5!)

------
oz
"Gonna Fly Now" , from Rocky.

~~~
fezzl
Upvoted. Theme always gets me pumped up.

